# I need some valuable input please....



## michdoug (Apr 3, 2016)

I am so new I need some guidance on a smoker........I'm looking for a decent to good electric or gasser smoker(not sure if there's a difference in flavor)....I have a few questions like window or solid door?.....one door or 2?.....one burner vs 2 burners with a gasser?..I'm looking for my best bang for my buck without breaking the bank.....I'm not opposed to simple modifications such as adding a seal to a door....anything that involves welding I will pass on.....lol....I'm sure I will have lots of questions moving forward and will find this forum filled with vast knowledge and advice....These are a few that I've been considering.....Dyna-Glo DGW1235BDP-D 36" Wide Body....Dyna-Glo DGW1904BDP-D 43" Vertical Wide-Body....Smoke Hollow Pro Series 44" LP Gas Smoker  ....Smoke Hollow 36" LP Gas Smoker.....Masterbuilt 20050614 Propane Smoker, 44-Inch...Masterbuilt 20051311 GS30D 2-Door Propane Smoker  or Broil King Vertical Propane Smoker 923614 ....If Electric is the way to go then I'm open to more suggestions.....Any help would be vastly appreciated for this newbie....Thanks in advance


----------



## smally slayer (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a smoke hollow 44" and it's all I have any experience with. I have smoked some awesome meals in it. From my experience I would not own another smoker with glass door. Such a pain to clean unless u clean when it's still hot. As for burners I would get a single burner, I liked the idea of having 2 burners but it doesn't work like I thought it would. I was planning on using one burner at a time, in the mean time I would get second wood tray loaded and when the first one stopped making smoke I would lite the other burner and shut first one off. Then refill wood box on first box. 45 min of smoke per wood tray. Bad thing was that I was smoking a brisket and had igrill hooked up with 2 meat probes, one on each end of brisket. I noticed that every time I switched burners that the temp would stall or drop a degree while the other would start to climb. Basically the cooking chamber doesn't heat even. The water pan sits in the middle with a burner on each side of it so heat goes up one side or the other depending on which burner your using. I like smoking at 220, if you lite both burners smoker runs at 250 when its 40 outside. I just bought a 9" adjustable vent that I'm going to put in the top of smoker so I can use both burners and keep heat at 220. I also use foil on bottom rack on the sides to try and make the heat go up the middle of smoker. Also if you turn burner up much above low the wood chunks catch fire and raise temp big time. I am ready to upgrade already. I would like a reverse flow smoker. Its in the future!! Remember your going to get what you pay for. Good luck


----------



## michdoug (Apr 4, 2016)

smally slayer said:


> I have a smoke hollow 44" and it's all I have any experience with. I have smoked some awesome meals in it. From my experience I would not own another smoker with glass door. Such a pain to clean unless u clean when it's still hot. As for burners I would get a single burner, I liked the idea of having 2 burners but it doesn't work like I thought it would. I was planning on using one burner at a time, in the mean time I would get second wood tray loaded and when the first one stopped making smoke I would lite the other burner and shut first one off. Then refill wood box on first box. 45 min of smoke per wood tray. Bad thing was that I was smoking a brisket and had igrill hooked up with 2 meat probes, one on each end of brisket. I noticed that every time I switched burners that the temp would stall or drop a degree while the other would start to climb. Basically the cooking chamber doesn't heat even. The water pan sits in the middle with a burner on each side of it so heat goes up one side or the other depending on which burner your using. I like smoking at 220, if you lite both burners smoker runs at 250 when its 40 outside. I just bought a 9" adjustable vent that I'm going to put in the top of smoker so I can use both burners and keep heat at 220. I also use foil on bottom rack on the sides to try and make the heat go up the middle of smoker. Also if you turn burner up much above low the wood chunks catch fire and raise temp big time. I am ready to upgrade already. I would like a reverse flow smoker. Its in the future!! Remember your going to get what you pay for. Good luck


Thanks....That's the type of info and feed back I'm looking for....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 4, 2016)

First let me say  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   glad to have you on board. I have a master built 40" that is 5 yrs old love it it is a single burner will stay at 225 qnd go up to 350 but it will not go below 225 with out cracking the door. I've had electric and liked it but had trouble with the element after a couple years and couldn't get a replacement. So that turned me off of electric smokers. I have a home built 55 gallon barrel charcoal smoker that works great to. So it's up to you and you will hear a lot of personal preferences but thats the way it is. Enjoy what ever you buy and enjoy this wonder habit watch that waist line!!


----------



## michdoug (Apr 4, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> First let me say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input....I'm making a list of pros and cons as I go along.  I will be purchasing something in the near future.  As far as the waistline is concerned...I'm already watching it go down ...21  lbs in 2 mos...I'm in training for this new adventure....lol


----------



## swinefan (Apr 8, 2016)

I am also in the market for a new propane smoker.  I have a master built 30" which I loved, but have run into the ground and would like to upgrade (I have a Backwoods Party so I want to pair it with a propane for when I am lazy).  I was considering a smoke hollow 44 but have been reading some questionable things.

Please let us know how your research is coming!


----------



## michdoug (Apr 9, 2016)

SwineFan said:


> I am also in the market for a new propane smoker.  I have a master built 30" which I loved, but have run into the ground and would like to upgrade (I have a Backwoods Party so I want to pair it with a propane for when I am lazy).  I was considering a smoke hollow 44 but have been reading some questionable things.
> 
> Please let us know how your research is coming!


I'm really just getting started in all of this....I've narrowed it down to 3 possibilities to reduce the amount of information I need to compile to make an informed decision....So it's down to Dyna-Glo  43" Vertical Wide-Body....I've actually seen this one in action....comes with dual burner seems to hold heat well and adjusts fairly easily(once you get the hang of it) with no smoke leakage out the door....The person who has this hasn't had to make any mods but said if he does it would be with a needle value to adjust temps down lower.  The customer service is great(according to this guy) the burner was not burning right on one side....he called and they sent out a new burner assy same day.  I've read similar reports of good customer service....The 2nd one I'm considering is Smoke Hollow Pro Series 44" LP Gas Smoker, I haven't gotten much info on that one yet but I like the idea of a glass door to keep an eye on things.  The last one being a Masterbuilt MES 40, another one that I haven't gotten much info on but the set it and not babysitting the smoker is intriguing and worth looking into.  Pros on that would be it comes in a solid door or a glass door, not having to swap out tanks in the middle of a smoke.  If I got the Masterbuilt I could always pick up an inexpensive gasser later to play around with.....I hope to make some type of decision by summer....


----------



## smally slayer (Apr 9, 2016)

The thought of a glass door is cool but the glass gets nasty. If your smoking a brisket by the time it's getting close to being done you won't be able to see though glass. It's not bad cleaning if you do while it's still hot but I won't own another glass door smoker. If you let it go 3 or 4 short smokes without cleaning it tough cleaning.


----------



## michdoug (Apr 9, 2016)

smally slayer said:


> The thought of a glass door is cool but the glass gets nasty. If your smoking a brisket by the time it's getting close to being done you won't be able to see though glass. It's not bad cleaning if you do while it's still hot but I won't own another glass door smoker. If you let it go 3 or 4 short smokes without cleaning it tough cleaning.


Spray with a little vinegar water mix and take a handheld steamer to it...that will melt right off and be squeaky clean....I've just used the steamer on my grill without the vinegar water and it's shinny like new....that window wouldn't take only a couple minutes to do whether it's warm or a week later...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 10, 2016)

Michdoug said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> > First let me say
> ...


Thanks for the point glad I could help some.

Warren


----------

